# How active is TC Club



## sparks1 (Nov 17, 2011)

New member - wanted to know how many memebers are in this TC club? Also, I noticed that tivocommunity.com was once owned by VideoUpgrade, but weren't they sold to a California company?
.
Is this the proper forum to pose such a question or is there a better one?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Hi,
Maybe 50-75. Sorry, I have no info on that company.


----------



## sparks1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Mike for the info.


----------

